
America’s Electronic Voting System Is Corrupted to the Core - pulisse
https://medium.com/@jennycohn1/americas-electronic-voting-system-is-corrupted-to-the-core-1f55f34f346e
======
tracker1
It's sad to see things like this. I work for an election services company, and
it's interesting how different a lot of perception is from reality. Then
again, we don't make eVoting machines either (mostly deal with print/scan
systems).

~~~
mitchus
Is this a use case for blockchain, or only in theory?

------
sarah180
This sounds interesting. It's too bad it's on Medium.

------
HenryDavis65
Important story; hidden behind a paywall. Again.

~~~
about_help
I have JS disabled and I see the article just fine.

FUD? Even vanilla Chrome only shows a small nag box.

TLDR: electronic voting machines are corrupt and US democracy has been
subverted multiple times.

